# Morgen Java-Klausur. Stack, Heap, Method-Area



## jimbo (13. Feb 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich schreibe morgen eine Java-Klausur (Ausbildung) und mir ist leider noch nicht ganz klar, was wo gespeichert wird.

Kann mir jemand in einfachen Worten sagen, was auf dem Stack, Heap und in der Method-Area gespeichert wird?
Stack: lokale variablen?
heap: objekte?

Ich danke Euch vielmals!  :toll: 

jimbo


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Feb 2006)

Auch auf den Verdacht hin, dass du morgen hier spicken kommst, möchte ich dir die Frage beantworten.
Wenn der Interpreter den Bytecode der geladenen Klassen ausführt, befindet sich der Bytecode der Methoden und der Klassenvariablen (static) in der Method-Area. Objekte werden auf dem Heap und lokale Variablen einer Methode werden auf dem Stack angelegt.


----------



## jimbo (14. Feb 2006)

Hi,

vielen Dank. Es kam zwar nicht in der Klausur vor aber es hat mir sehr geholfen. 

Jimbo


----------

